# لحظات الالم فى الحب



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

لحظات الألم في الحب
قمة الحب.. أن يجبرك الحب على الصمت.. 
فترضى وتسكت.. ويبقى بداخلك الألـــــــــــم. .
_ قمة الألم.. أن تجد نفسك يائساً..
ولاتستطيع اعطاء نفسك فرصه للخروج من دوامة اليأس. .
_قمة قوتك.. عندما تتظاهر بالقوه
بينما أنت تعيش أصعب لحظات ضعفك.. 
_ أصعب لحظات ألمك.. عندما تحس بالأنهيار
(( احساس انك سوف تقع أرضاً.. لعدم قدرتك على تحمل الألم ))
ولكن !!! تجبر نفسك على الوقوف..
_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما تحتاج لمن تحب..ولكن لاتجد منه الحنان..
فمع كل الجهات يقابلك الرفض..
والأصعب هي أن لاتجد من تحتاج اليـــــه..
_ أصعب لحظات الأهانه.. أن تكون حزيناً فتشتكي من شدة حزنك..
والألم يعتصر بداخلك.. ودموعك بقلبك. .
وتتفاجىء.. بضحكة من تشكو اليــــــــــه.. 
_ أصعب لحظات الألم.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
والأصعب .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .
_ (( أمر لحظات الحب)).. عندما يجعلك من تحب تعيش الحيره..
ويدعوك دائماً الى حفلاتها.. التي لاتعلم متى نهايتها لأنه مستمتع بها..
(((والأمر))) أن تكون الحفله على شرفك أنت..
_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما يدمرك من احببت.. وهو يعلم بذلك.. ولكنه يستمر.. بتدميرك..
_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما تجعل من نفسك شمعه تشعل نفسك وتحترق لأجل من تحب.. ولكن الأصعب عندما تتفاجىء بأنه 
يطفأها بدون مبالاة منه بذوبانها المؤلم ..
لماذا ؟؟ لأنه ببساطه لايريد ولايحتاج منك الأحتراق..
ولكن!!! بعد ماذا.. لقد ذابت تلك الشمعه..
_ أصعب شيء.. ان تعطي من يحبك فرصه ليثبت لك مدى حبه..
وتتفاجىء بهروبه





​


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا ماجد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أغسطس 2009)

> أصعب شيء.. ان تعطي من يحبك فرصه ليثبت لك مدى حبه..
> وتتفاجىء بهروبه


*الجمله دى صعبه اووووى ياكوكو
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دونا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*جميل موضوعك يا كوكو كالعادة طبعا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eriny roro (4 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كوكو
مرسى ليك كتييييييير
ربنا معاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا ايرينى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أغسطس 2009)

*لحظات الألم في الحب*

*قمة الحب..* أن يجبرك الحب على الصمت..
فترضى وتسكت.. ويبقى بداخلك الألـــــــــــم. .
*_ قمة الألم..* أن تجد نفسك يائساً..
ولاتستطيع اعطاء نفسك فرصه للخروج من دوامة اليأس. .
*_قمة قوتك..* عندما تتظاهر بالقوه
بينما أنت تعيش أصعب لحظات ضعفك..
*_ أصعب لحظات ألمك*.. عندما تحس بالأنهيار
(( احساس انك سوف تقع أرضاً.. لعدم قدرتك على تحمل الألم ))
ولكن !!! تجبر نفسك على الوقوف..
*_ أصعب لحظاتك*.. عندما تحتاج لمن تحب..ولكن لاتجد منه الحنان..
فمع كل الجهات يقابلك الرفض..
*والأصعب هي* أن لاتجد من تحتاج اليـــــه..
*_ أصعب لحظات الأهانه..* أن تكون حزيناً فتشتكي من شدة حزنك..
والألم يعتصر بداخلك.. ودموعك بقلبك. .
وتتفاجىء.. بضحكة من تشكو اليــــــــــه..
_ *أصعب لحظات الألم*.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
*والأصعب* .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .
*_ (( أمر لحظات الحب))..* عندما يجعلك من تحب تعيش الحيره..
ويدعوك دائماً الى حفلاتها.. التي لاتعلم متى نهايتها لأنه مستمتع بها..
*(((والأمر)))* أن تكون الحفله على شرفك أنت..
*_ أصعب لحظاتك..* عندما يدمرك من احببت.. وهو يعلم بذلك.. ولكنه يستمر.. بتدميرك..
*_ أصعب لحظاتك..* عندما تجعل من نفسك شمعه تشعل نفسك وتحترق لأجل من تحب.. ولكن الأصعب عندما تتفاجىء بأنه
يطفأها بدون مبالاة منه بذوبانها المؤلم ..
لماذا ؟؟ لأنه ببساطه لايريد ولايحتاج منك الأحتراق..
ولكن!!! بعد ماذا.. لقد ذابت تلك الشمعه..
*_ أصعب شيء..* ان تعطي من يحبك فرصه ليثبت لك مدى حبه..
وتتفاجىء بهروبه
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*




> *قمة الحب..** أن يجبرك الحب على الصمت..
> فترضى وتسكت.. ويبقى بداخلك الألـــــــــــم. .
> أصعب لحظات الألم**.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
> والأصعب .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. *




موضوع جميل جدا يا مرموره 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا مرموره
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

*ميرسي علي مرورك يا كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

_ *أصعب لحظات الألم*.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
*والأصعب* .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .
*




جميل  يا  مرمورة

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

*موضوع جميل علي الرغم من انة مؤلم جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## meraa (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

_ *أصعب لحظات الألم*.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
*والأصعب* .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .
كلمات كثير معبرة عن ما نشعر به 
ميرسى ياقمر ​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*



كليمو قال:


> _ *أصعب لحظات الألم*.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
> *والأصعب* .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسي لمرورك كليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل علي الرغم من انة مؤلم جدا*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 

*ميرسي لمرورك ماجد*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*



meraa قال:


> _ *أصعب لحظات الألم*.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
> *والأصعب* .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .
> ​كلمات كثير معبرة عن ما نشعر به
> ميرسى ياقمر ​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

شكرا مرمورة
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمورة
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك وليم*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## just member (8 أغسطس 2009)

*لحظات الألم في الحب*

*لحظات الألم في الحب*
*قمة الحب..* أن يجبرك الحب على الصمت..
فترضى وتسكت.. ويبقى بداخلك الألـــــــــــم. .
*_ قمة الألم..* أن تجد نفسك يائساً..
ولاتستطيع اعطاء نفسك فرصه للخروج من دوامة اليأس. .
*_قمة قوتك..* عندما تتظاهر بالقوه
بينما أنت تعيش أصعب لحظات ضعفك..
*_ أصعب لحظات ألمك*.. عندما تحس بالأنهيار
(( احساس انك سوف تقع أرضاً.. لعدم قدرتك على تحمل الألم ))
ولكن !!! تجبر نفسك على الوقوف..
*_ أصعب لحظاتك*.. عندما تحتاج لمن تحب..ولكن لاتجد منه الحنان..
فمع كل الجهات يقابلك الرفض..
*والأصعب هي* أن لاتجد من تحتاج اليـــــه..
*_ أصعب لحظات الأهانه..* أن تكون حزيناً فتشتكي من شدة حزنك..
والألم يعتصر بداخلك.. ودموعك بقلبك. .
وتتفاجىء.. بضحكة من تشكو اليــــــــــه..
_ *أصعب لحظات الألم*.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
*والأصعب* .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .
*_ (( أمر لحظات الحب))..* عندما يجعلك من تحب تعيش الحيره..
ويدعوك دائماً الى حفلاتها.. التي لاتعلم متى نهايتها لأنه مستمتع بها..
*(((والأمر)))* أن تكون الحفله على شرفك أنت..
*_ أصعب لحظاتك..* عندما يدمرك من احببت.. وهو يعلم بذلك.. ولكنه يستمر.. بتدميرك..
*_ أصعب لحظاتك..* عندما تجعل من نفسك شمعه تشعل نفسك وتحترق لأجل من تحب.. ولكن الأصعب عندما تتفاجىء بأنه
يطفأها بدون مبالاة منه بذوبانها المؤلم ..
لماذا ؟؟ لأنه ببساطه لايريد ولايحتاج منك الأحتراق..
ولكن!!! بعد ماذا.. لقد ذابت تلك الشمعه..
*_ أصعب شيء..* ان تعطي من يحبك فرصه ليثبت لك مدى حبه..
وتتفاجىء بهروبه​​​


----------



## tena_tntn (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

موضوع جميل 
شكرا


----------



## just member (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة
نورتينى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
​


----------



## zezza (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

*



			_ أصعب لحظات الأهانه.. أن تكون حزيناً فتشتكي من شدة حزنك..
والألم يعتصر بداخلك.. ودموعك بقلبك. .
وتتفاجىء.. بضحكة من تشكو اليــــــــــه..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
حقيقى صعبة جدا جدا و مؤلمة 
شكرا كتييييييييير جوجو على الموضوع الحلو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة *
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

موضوع جميل يا جوجو

ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​​​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

رائع جداااا يا جوجو

شكرااااا جزيلا للموضوع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جوجو​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا حبيبى كيرو لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*



كليمو قال:


> رائع جداااا يا جوجو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا للموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
*شكرا حبيبى كليمو لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

*شكرا سندريلا لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات الألم في الحب*

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا دونا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2009)

*لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*

*قمة الحب.. أن يجبرك الحب على الصمت..**
فترضى وتسكت.. ويبقى بداخلك الألـــــــــــم. .
_ قمة الألم.. أن تجد نفسك يائساً..
ولاتستطيع اعطاء نفسك فرصه للخروج من دوامة اليأس. .
_قمة قوتك.. عندما تتظاهر بالقوه
بينما أنت تعيش أصعب لحظات ضعفك..
_ أصعب لحظات ألمك.. عندما تحس بالأنهيار
(( احساس انك سوف تقع أرضاً.. لعدم قدرتك على تحمل الألم ))
ولكن !!! تجبر نفسك على الوقوف..
_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما تحتاج لمن تحب..ولكن لاتجد منه الحنان..
فمع كل الجهات يقابلك الرفض..
والأصعب هي أن لاتجد من تحتاج اليـــــه..
_ أصعب لحظات الأهانه.. أن تكون حزيناً فتشتكي من شدة حزنك..
والألم يعتصر بداخلك.. ودموعك بقلبك. .
وتتفاجىء.. بضحكة من تشكو اليــــــــــه..*​*

_ 


أصعب لحظات الألم.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
والأصعب .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .
_ (( أمر لحظات الحب)).. عندما يجعلك من تحب تعيش الحيره..
ويدعوك دائماً الى حفلاتها.. التي لاتعلم متى نهايتها لأنه مستمتع بها..
(((والأمر))) أن تكون الحفله على شرفك أنت..
_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما يدمرك من احببت.. وهو يعلم بذلك.. ولكنه يستمر.. بتدميرك..
_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما تجعل من نفسك شمعه تشعل نفسك وتحترق لأجل من تحب.. ولكن الأصعب عندما تتفاجىء بأنه
يطفأها بدون مبالاة منه بذوبانها المؤلم ..
لماذا ؟؟ لأنه ببساطه لايريد ولايحتاج منك الأحتراق..
ولكن!!! بعد ماذا.. لقد ذابت تلك الشمعه..
_ أصعب شيء.. ان تعطي من يحبك فرصه ليثبت لك مدى حبه..
وتتفاجىء بهروبه​
 منقووووووووول​​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*

*



_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما تحتاج لمن تحب..ولكن لاتجد منه الحنان..
فمع كل الجهات يقابلك الرفض..
والأصعب هي أن لاتجد من تحتاج اليـــــه

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمات رائعة يا جوجو
ميرسى كتير ليك
ربنا يباركك​​​​*​


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*

*شكرا الك ولمرورك يا بنت العدرا*
**
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



> أصعب لحظات الألم.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
> 
> 
> والأصعب .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .
> _ (( أمر لحظات الحب)).. عندما يجعلك من تحب تعيش الحيره..



بالفعل يا جوجو انها قاسيه 
ولكن قاسيه جدا 
موضوع جميل 
ميررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*

*شكرا الك ولمرورك اخى العزيز كيرو*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## yousteka (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*

موضوع رائع ياجوجو 

مش عارفة اقتبس جملة معينة لان بجد الموضوع كله تحفة 

ربنا معاك ياباشا​


----------



## sosana (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



> _ أصعب لحظات الأهانه.. أن تكون حزيناً فتشتكي من شدة حزنك..
> والألم يعتصر بداخلك.. ودموعك بقلبك. .
> وتتفاجىء.. بضحكة من تشكو اليــــــــــه..


كلمات رائعة بجد
تسلم ايدك يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



yousteka قال:


> موضوع رائع ياجوجو ​
> 
> مش عارفة اقتبس جملة معينة لان بجد الموضوع كله تحفة ​
> 
> ربنا معاك ياباشا​


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



sosana قال:


> كلمات رائعة بجد​
> تسلم ايدك يا جوجو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا سوسنا لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## sola بنت الملك (18 أغسطس 2009)

بجد كل عبارة اجمل من التانية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*

*أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما يدمرك من احببت.. وهو يعلم بذلك.. ولكنه يستمر.. بتدميرك..
_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما تجعل من نفسك شمعه تشعل نفسك وتحترق لأجل من تحب.. ولكن الأصعب عندما تتفاجىء بأنه
يطفأها بدون مبالاة منه بذوبانها المؤلم ..
لماذا ؟؟ لأنه ببساطه لايريد ولايحتاج منك الأحتراق
*
لحظات صعبة وقاسية يا جوجو

لاكن ماذا نستطيع غير ان نسامح كما علمنا السيد

اشكر الكثير لموضوع الرائع

يسوع يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



> أصعب لحظات الأهانه.. أن تكون حزيناً فتشتكي من شدة حزنك..
> والألم يعتصر بداخلك.. ودموعك بقلبك. .
> وتتفاجىء.. بضحكة من تشكو اليــــــــــه..


*موضوع جيد جدا 
دايما مواضيعك مميزة وجيدة يا جوجو 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جيد جدا​*
> *دايما مواضيعك مميزة وجيدة يا جوجو *​
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *​


*اشكرك كثيرا على كلمتك الجميلة وذوقك العالى*
*بس صدقينى ما بييجى من بعد خيركم انتم*
*انتم اهل التميز والجمال والخير كلة يا رجعا*
*نورتينى بتشريفك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



just member قال:


> ​
> *_ أصعب لحظات الأهانه.. أن تكون حزيناً فتشتكي من شدة حزنك..*
> *والألم يعتصر بداخلك.. ودموعك بقلبك. .*
> *وتتفاجىء.. بضحكة من تشكو اليــــــــــه..*​
> ...





_سيدى  الفاضل لا توجد _​
_كلمة فى  قاموس الغة التى تعلمتها_​
_تعطيك حقك _​
_مرسى جداااااااااااااا_​


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



كليمو قال:


> *أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما يدمرك من احببت.. وهو يعلم بذلك.. ولكنه يستمر.. بتدميرك..
> _ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما تجعل من نفسك شمعه تشعل نفسك وتحترق لأجل من تحب.. ولكن الأصعب عندما تتفاجىء بأنه
> يطفأها بدون مبالاة منه بذوبانها المؤلم ..
> لماذا ؟؟ لأنه ببساطه لايريد ولايحتاج منك الأحتراق
> ...


*شكرا حبيبى لمرورك *
*دائما مابتسعدنى بتواجدك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبى*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _سيدى الفاضل لا توجد _​
> _كلمة فى قاموس الغة التى تعلمتها_​
> _تعطيك حقك _​
> _مرسى جداااااااااااااا_​
> [/center]


*ياربى هاد بالكثير جدا اخى العزيز*
*يا حبيبى خادمكم ديما بخدمتكم*
*بجد مو بعرف شو بحكيلك *
*ربنا يقويك ويبارك محبتك*
*واسعدنى بجد مرورك الجميل*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا بنت الملك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



> أصعب لحظات الألم.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
> 
> والأصعب .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .


*كلامك بيوجع اووى يا جوجو
ميرسى وربنا يفرح قلبك *​


----------



## zama (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*

*أصعب شيء.. ان تعطي من يحبك فرصه ليثبت لك مدى حبه..
وتتفاجىء بهروبه*..

أجمل ما أثر بى وبنفسيتى ..

فعلاً كلام مُجرب ..

أشكرك حبيبى الغالى ..


----------



## شيرينوووو (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*

_فعلا بجدكلام جميل والاجمل انك تكتشف ان اللى انت بتحبه عارف انك بتحبه وحبك ليه بيزيدكل يوم عن اليوم اللى قبله بمراحل ومع ذلك بيعاملك بمنتهى الحب ووقت ماتلبه اسرع حاجه يعملها يديك ظهره _
_واسهل حاجه انه بعدها يرجع يعاملك بمنتهى المحبه تانى وانا من حبى ليه بنسى اللى كان وادى اعزار ويتكررالموقف_​_اسفه انى بقول كده لكن انا فعلا حسيت كل اللى اتكتب سواء من حبيب او صديق _
_بس ارجع واقول مادام فى رب لى بيحبنى الحب الكتير ده كله قبض الريح_​_لكنها مشاعر..........................................................................................._
_ميرسيه _​


----------



## just member (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



dona nabil قال:


> *كلامك بيوجع اووى يا جوجو*
> 
> *ميرسى وربنا يفرح قلبك *​


*سامحينى بقى يا دونا*
*وشكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*​


----------



## just member (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



mena magdy said قال:


> *أصعب شيء.. ان تعطي من يحبك فرصه ليثبت لك مدى حبه..*
> *وتتفاجىء بهروبه*..
> 
> أجمل ما أثر بى وبنفسيتى ..
> ...


 شكرا لمرورك الطيب يا مينا
نورتنى
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## just member (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لحظات ألم وأنين قاسية*



شيرينوووو قال:


> _فعلا بجدكلام جميل والاجمل انك تكتشف ان اللى انت بتحبه عارف انك بتحبه وحبك ليه بيزيدكل يوم عن اليوم اللى قبله بمراحل ومع ذلك بيعاملك بمنتهى الحب ووقت ماتلبه اسرع حاجه يعملها يديك ظهره _
> 
> _واسهل حاجه انه بعدها يرجع يعاملك بمنتهى المحبه تانى وانا من حبى ليه بنسى اللى كان وادى اعزار ويتكررالموقف_​_اسفه انى بقول كده لكن انا فعلا حسيت كل اللى اتكتب سواء من حبيب او صديق _
> _بس ارجع واقول مادام فى رب لى بيحبنى الحب الكتير ده كله قبض الريح_​_لكنها مشاعر..........................................................................................._
> ...


* صح*
*كلمتك الاخيرة جميلة*
*طلاما ربنا موجود بيحبنى حب مالة حدود*
*يبقى كلة فى قبض الريح*
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتى*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2010)

_لحظات الألم في الحب
قمة الحب.. أن يجبرك الحب على الصمت.. 
فترضى وتسكت.. ويبقى بداخلك الألـــــــــــم. .
_ قمة الألم.. أن تجد نفسك يائساً..
ولاتستطيع اعطاء نفسك فرصه للخروج من دوامة اليأس. .
_قمة قوتك.. عندما تتظاهر بالقوه
بينما أنت تعيش أصعب لحظات ضعفك.. 
_ أصعب لحظات ألمك.. عندما تحس بالأنهيار
(( احساس انك سوف تقع أرضاً.. لعدم قدرتك على تحمل الألم ))
ولكن !!! تجبر نفسك على الوقوف..
_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما تحتاج لمن تحب..ولكن لاتجد منه الحنان..
فمع كل الجهات يقابلك الرفض..
والأصعب هي أن لاتجد من تحتاج اليـــــه..
_ أصعب لحظات الأهانه.. أن تكون حزيناً فتشتكي من شدة حزنك..
والألم يعتصر بداخلك.. ودموعك بقلبك. .
وتتفاجىء.. بضحكة من تشكو اليــــــــــه.. 
_ أصعب لحظات الألم.. عندما تبكي بلا دموع..
والأصعب .. عندما تريد البكاء ولكنك لاتستطيع. .
_ (( أمر لحظات الحب)).. عندما يجعلك من تحب تعيش الحيره..
ويدعوك دائماً الى حفلاتها.. التي لاتعلم متى نهايتها لأنه مستمتع بها..
(((والأمر))) أن تكون الحفله على شرفك أنت..
_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما يدمرك من احببت.. وهو يعلم بذلك.. ولكنه يستمر.. بتدميرك..
_ أصعب لحظاتك.. عندما تجعل من نفسك شمعه تشعل نفسك وتحترق لأجل من تحب.. ولكن الأصعب عندما تتفاجىء بأنه 
يطفأها بدون مبالاة منه بذوبانها المؤلم ..
لماذا ؟؟ لأنه ببساطه لايريد ولايحتاج منك الأحتراق..
ولكن!!! بعد ماذا.. لقد ذابت تلك الشمعه..
_ أصعب شيء.. ان تعطي من يحبك فرصه ليثبت لك مدى حبه..
وتتفاجىء بهروبه

_
_



_

_منقول_​


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2010)

ألم و دموع ..

ليه الجو التراجيدى دا ؟؟

أنا الأول كنت حساس أووووووووى و لكن تعبت أووووووى ..

سواء من مواقف من البيت أو من الناس اللى بره أو قصة و فشلت ..

دلوئتى نادراً لما حاجة تكسر نفسيتى ..

مش عارف أنا بدأت أحس أنى عايش لنفسى و بس ..

ممكن ، ممكن يعنى يكون أسلوبى فيه ذاتية شوية ..

بس النتيجة أنى مرتاااااح و يمكن دا اللى مطمنى ..

هقولكم حاجة عملية أنا لو هحس بكل حاجة سلبية بتمر عليا يبئى همووووت ..

دى نصيحة منى .. 

أشكرك ..


----------



## kalimooo (3 مارس 2010)

__ أصعب لحظاتك..  عندما يدمرك من احببت.. وهو يعلم بذلك.. ولكنه يستمر.. بتدميرك..
_
لحظات صعبة بالفعل يا روزي

مشكورة ...للموضوع القيم

الرب يبارك مجهودك_
_


----------



## youhnna (3 مارس 2010)

*_قمة قوتك.. عندما تتظاهر بالقوه
بينما أنت تعيش أصعب لحظات ضعفك.. *
*حقيقية جداااااااااااااا
موضوع رائع روزي
تسلم ايديكى*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2010)

*ميرسي يا زاما علي مرورك الجميل وانا احترم رأيك*

*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2010)

*ميرسي يا كليمو علي مرورك الرقيق زيك*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2010)

*ميرسي يا اجمل يوحنا*

*الموضوع نور بكلامك الجميل*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (3 مارس 2010)

_قمة الحب.. أن يجبرك الحب على الصمت.. 
فترضى وتسكت.. ويبقى بداخلك الألـــــــــــم. .

بجد كلام صعب اوى لكن جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك
_


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2010)

*ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي مرورك الجميل زيك*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااااائع
مرسي للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل 
والمعبر فعلا فى كل كلمة عن الألم فى الحب 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع*​


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااااااائع​
> 
> 
> مرسي للموضوع الجميل​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا ملكه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل
> والمعبر فعلا فى كل كلمة عن الألم فى الحب
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا ميسو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

